# Не хочет грузить модуль r8169

## johny87

Установил Gentoo, собрал модуль r8169 для сетевой карты, но при загрузке модуля выдает ошибку :

#modprobe r8169 

```

modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'r8169' : Exec format error
```

#modinfo r8169

```

....

description: RealTek RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver

....

depends: mii

vermagic:4.1.15-gentoo-r1 SMP mod_unload
```

uname -r :

```
4.1.15-gentoo-r1
```

В чем проблема ?

----------

## Pinkbyte

```
exec format error
```

Модуль собран под другую архитектуру процессора. Покажи file /путь/к/собранному/модулю.ko и uname -m

----------

## johny87

Все вроде совпадает :

file /..../r8169.ko

```
...: ELF 64-bit LSB relocatable, x86-64, version 1(SYSV), ...,not stripped
```

uname -m

```
x86-64
```

----------

## Pinkbyte

а dmesg после попытки загрузки как выглядит?

----------

## TigerJr

Грузи форсом:

 *Quote:*   

> modprobe -f r8169

 

----------

## johny87

Причина тупа - забывал монтировать /boot перед установкой ядра.

----------

